# Vasectomies Rise after Roe v. Wade Ruling



## SG854 (Jul 2, 2022)

https://www.webmd.com/men/news/20220630/vasectomy-requests-increase-after-roe

According to Ben Shapiro people just hate children. Or specifically the people getting vasectomies and support Roe v Wade. They don't like them. They want to abort unborn babies and get vasectomy because people hate children. 

Do you agree with Mr. Shapiro? Do these people hate children? Is this what's fueling Roe v. Wade?


There is also a group of Conservatives that support the anti birth control movement. And are looking to bring back the good ol' farm days and try to get women to pop out as many kids as they can without any birth control in the way. 


https://www.vogue.com/article/anti-birth-control-movement

Do people that support birth control, support abortion, & support vasectomies, hate Children?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 2, 2022)

A lot of the people, perhaps even a majority of people, who support birth control, abortion rights, vasectomies, etc. are themselves parents, so no.

Off topic, but I'd argue that if the state can violate a woman's bodily autonomy rights by forcing her to remain pregnant, then it seems perfectly consistent to me for a state to violate a man's bodily autonomy rights by forcing him to have a vasectomy.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 2, 2022)

It would be nice if people, e.g. Mr. Shapiro, stopped oversimplifying topics and exaggerating reactions to the extreme.
I believe he is starting to become a caricature of himself with this type of clickbait exaggerated reactions.

Sure there's a group of people that hate children.
But I believe most people just would like not to bring children just by accident and as a side effect. I think they would like to bring children to the world in a planned way, specially when they are determined to devote themselves and put all their effort into raising them. It is not just that "people hate children".


----------



## SG854 (Jul 2, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> It would be nice if people, e.g. Mr. Shapiro, stopped oversimplifying topics and exaggerating reactions to the extreme.
> I believe he is starting to become a caricature of himself with this type of clickbait exaggerated reactions.
> 
> Sure there's a group of people that hate children.
> But I believe most people just would like not to bring children just by accident and as a side effect. I think they would like to bring children to the world in a planned way, specially when they are determined to devote themselves and put all their effort into raising them. It is not just that "people hate children".


Or bad economy, rasing living costs, housing getting more expensive. It's expensive to live and a child will make that much worse.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jul 2, 2022)

Imagine having a platform just to push the ideal that people=money, and anything that even vaguely implies the slowing down of constant childbirth is bad because it takes away from all the money that could be made off them. 

People are products in America, nothing more in the eyes of big corporate.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 2, 2022)

People hate a system that won't even support the needs of the existing population, yet expects us to prop up the fairy tale of unlimited growth through forced breeding anyway.  Shapiro is just another pathetic bootlicking grifter that'll say anything for a quick buck.


----------



## Maverick_Hunter (Jul 2, 2022)

Related:


----------

